# Destin Wading Spots



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

DM'd you.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is one from today from one of the spots I told you about.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice! I'm hoping to get out there sometime tomorrow!


----------

